# Seahawks colors in yarn?



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Anybody out there knitting Seattle Seahawks items? Scarves, Hats? I want to knit a baby hat for a friend in the colors. They are navy and gray-pretty easy-and a sort of grass green. Not lime. Not forest green. sort of in between. Any ideas or experience?


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

http://knitwithsnotforyou.blogspot.com/2007/09/nfl-meets-cascade-220-yarn-list.html
Seattle Seahawks  Seahawks Blue (8892 dark or 8891 light), Dark Navy (8393), Bright Green (7812), White


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.nfl.com/videos/seattle-seahawks/0ap2000000091721/Evolution-of-the-Seahawks-colors
Unlike many of the NFL teams Seattle has never worn white uniforms with team colors for home games. With the switch to NIKE and Paul Allen ownership the old colors were tossed and a special blue developed and the Bright Green is more toward a neon than a member of the color chart greens. The grey became silver (sounds more rich) since Seattle is cloudy. So with the white borderlines there are many forms to their uniforms now than prior.

Look for muted (grayed) blue, silver and then elements of the neonish green and you will come as close as you can get. They change all the time so it makes it purposefully difficult to just pick up colors to match.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Last year I made a Seahawk drinking mitt for one of our sons .


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

That mitt is wonderful! I might have to make a Broncos, Seahawk, Packers and Vikings mitt for all the fans!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Helma said:


> Last year I made a Seahawk drinking mitt for one of our sons .


What does he do when he has to throw his hands up over his head after a touch down (12th Man Maneuver)????


----------



## penpop (Aug 12, 2013)

I was asked to make 5 of these last year. The fan picked the color. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/penpop/corkscrew-hat


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I haven't been knitting anything in team colors, but I know that several of the area yarn shops carry various types of yarn in Seahawks shades. You could try contacting one of them, such as The Knittery in Renton or Great Yarns in Everett. I know I've seen the colors there, and I think Apple Yarns, out of Bellingham, has had special runs of them, too. Apple and Great Yarns do a lot of online business.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> That mitt is wonderful! I might have to make a Broncos, Seahawk, Packers and Vikings mitt for all the fans!


Sorry, forgot to say JoAnns had a display of the yarn colors.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

disgo said:


> What does he do when he has to throw his hands up over his head after a touch down (12th Man Maneuver)????


He used it for his Sasquatch game that he hosts every year . He is a Seahawk fan , so wears their colors and outfits for this event . His guests all wear their favorites also .


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Helma said:


> Last year I made a Seahawk drinking mitt for one of our sons .


What a great idea. I bet he gets a lot of compliments with that at the games.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

kittygritty said:


> Anybody out there knitting Seattle Seahawks items? Scarves, Hats? I want to knit a baby hat for a friend in the colors. They are navy and gray-pretty easy-and a sort of grass green. Not lime. Not forest green. sort of in between. Any ideas or experience?


Oh my gosh, you wonderful KPers. Thanks to all for your great guidance. I don't know why I didn't think of Ravelry. I will eagerly look at all your answers in detail. Thanks! (I posted this last night and I told my husband for sure I'd have the answer by this morning. :-D ) I was right.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

jmcret05 said:


> http://knitwithsnotforyou.blogspot.com/2007/09/nfl-meets-cascade-220-yarn-list.html
> Seattle Seahawks  Seahawks Blue (8892 dark or 8891 light), Dark Navy (8393), Bright Green (7812), White


wow, this list took a lot of work. And so handy (my son is a Green Bay fan)


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

kittygritty said:


> wow, this list took a lot of work. And so handy (my son is a Green Bay fan)


Mine too but they have Broncos tickets! Kids are split on teams and DIL cheers for the Broncs.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I knit some hats last year. Here are the team colors. http://teamcolorcodes.com/seattle-seahawks-color-codes/
I took several strands of greens, blue and gray that I thought would match to a sports store and matched the colors to a jersey that they sold. The clerk showed me the newest version of the jersey so I would get the colors correct. The clerk told me that the dominant color changes all the time. Sorry I don't remember what yarn I used.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Sine said:


> I knit some hats last year. Here are the team colors. http://teamcolorcodes.com/seattle-seahawks-color-codes/
> I took several strands of greens, blue and gray that I thought would match to a sports store and matched the colors to a jersey that they sold. The clerk showed me the newest version of the jersey so I would get the colors correct. The clerk told me that the dominant color changes all the time. Sorry I don't remember what yarn I used.


yes, I saw this color site, and it's a good idea to match it to a jersey. I need to buy the yarn to do it so I guess I could take in skeins and then take them back if it didn't match. thanks.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

kittygritty said:


> Anybody out there knitting Seattle Seahawks items? Scarves, Hats? I want to knit a baby hat for a friend in the colors. They are navy and gray-pretty easy-and a sort of grass green. Not lime. Not forest green. sort of in between. Any ideas or experience?


I made several ruffle scarves in the dark blue/lime green colors. Since none of the yarn companies are smart enough to make the ruffle scarf yarn in the Sea Hawks colors, I had to put a Sashay blue ruffle yarn with a Starbella Neon Green ruffle yarn and knit them together. I noticed that Red Heart does make a variegated team color yarn in the Sea Hawks colors. I haven't purchased that (yet) but I recently finished a scarf in garter stitch where I knitted 12 rows of blue then 8 rows of white, 4 rows of green, 8 rows of white and back to the 12 rows of blue. It really looks nice. I will give it to my BIL for Christmas along with a hat that I have not made yet. I am going to use the same sequence of colors on the hat. I sold quite a few headbands in the Sea Hawks colors. I make the Whitney knitted headband in the blue and then I crochet the flower in green and put a pretty blue button in the center of the flower before sewing it onto the hat. One of the gals at my bowling league wanted the white included on the headband, so I did the 7 ribbed rows in white and the ss center in blue followed by the 7 ribbed rows in white for the other edge. Then I made the bright green flower. It looked really nice and she loved it. If I make any more headbands, I will do it this way again. I have also made fingerless gloves in the Sea Hawks colors with just the blue and green. The next pair I make, I think I will add the white also. There is also gray on the uniform, but I like the way the white looks better than the gray and there is white also on their uniform. I do not want to use 4 colors. Three colors is plenty. Plus, the Mariners colors are blue and gray. Anything I have made in the Sea Hawk colors sells really fast. I have a great pattern for a bib that I am going to try in the Sea Hawk colors. We have a friend that is a great Sea Hawks fan and he has a new granddaughter. I will give the bib to him for the baby. If I really get ambitious, I think I will make an afghan in those colors, too. Good thing I am now retired. I would never have the time to do all of this if I were still working.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ben Franklin in Monroe, WA, has sock yarn in these colors. Plus several other yarns. Check them out on line. I believe it is bfranklin.com.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

kittygritty said:


> Anybody out there knitting Seattle Seahawks items? Scarves, Hats? I want to knit a baby hat for a friend in the colors. They are navy and gray-pretty easy-and a sort of grass green. Not lime. Not forest green. sort of in between. Any ideas or experience?


I used Caron Simply Soft for 4 hats plus a scarf for my Daughter and her family who live in the Seattle area. They have a lovely Chartreuese and a Royal blue....plus...look for a variegated color called Peacock Feather..I used it for some of the stripes. It ties in both colors. I had great fun making them. Sorry, I don't have pictures...but I just used a very simple free pattern and made stripes. This yarn is great because the colors match the Seahawks and of course it is washable.


----------



## glodim (Nov 18, 2013)

Two years ago I made mitts and scarves for the Green Bay Packers using Cascade yarns. The colours were a perfect match.


----------



## Gram Jonni (Jun 4, 2011)

What a great link. I, too, make can cozies and have spent lots of time finding the right colors. Thank you


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

Helma said:


> Last year I made a Seahawk drinking mitt for one of our sons .


love the mitt do you have a pattern source you could share as how you did the emblem on it
thanks


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

thanks for all this good advice on colors. :-D


----------



## patmac200057 (Mar 8, 2013)

Love that Seahawk mitt! I have never seen such a pattern - would love to have it for a certain few friends this coming football season. Anyone know where to find it? Thanks.


----------



## Sharonetti (Jun 24, 2013)

Urban Wolves Fibre Arts in Vancouver, WA carries hand dyed yarns in Seahawk colors! http://www.urbanwolves.net


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

I may be wrong but I think Caron has all the Seahawks colors. The neon green would be found in their "Simply Soft Baby" colors. 

Now if Montana Gamma would let me have a pattern for the Packers, I would be most grateful. :-D


----------



## Patcochran1 (May 26, 2014)

Joanne's carries the Seahawks colors and you can purchase them online if there isn't a store near you. They also carry fleece in team logos for making blankets.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

To the people asking about the can mitt , here are the links .
Have fun with it .
The Seahawks mitt : pattern is 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cupholder-mitten
I used this logo pattern.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=seahawks+logo+pattern&qpvt=seahawks+logo+pattern&FORM...


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Here is a link I saved in my bookmarks . It was posted by
CindyAustin back in Jan/15
Hope you don't mind that I put it on here .
http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2015/1/8/1420762248022-seahawk_blanket_pattern.pdf


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Go to the Deborah Norville site, www.premieryarns.com and look for her Everyday soft worsted Go Team colors; you want Blue Friday. I made my daughter a lacy hat and Jeweled Cowl found on Ravelry. The colors pool in a very interesting fashion; the yarn is easy to work with and soft.


----------



## Gramames (Apr 25, 2015)

Can you post this pattern? My grandsons are ice fishermen and beer drinkers. What a great surprised Xmas gift this would make for them. Thanks


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Helma said:


> Here is a link I saved in my bookmarks . It was posted by
> CindyAustin back in Jan/15
> Hope you don't mind that I put it on here .
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2015/1/8/1420762248022-seahawk_blanket_pattern.pdf


wow, what a huge amount of work-and color numbers are very helpful. Beautiful. thanks so much.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I bought some verigated Seahawk yarn at A Good Yarn shop in Port Orchard, Wa.
I know you can order on line from them.
bbk


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

bbk said:


> I bought some verigated Seahawk yarn at A Good Yarn shop in Port Orchard, Wa.
> I know you can order on line from them.
> bbk


The Sea Hawk yarn I saw was at JoAnn's in Federal Way.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you for all the great resources. Go Hawks.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

nwjasu said:


> Thank you for all the great resources. Go Hawks.


Hope we are good to go for the Super Bowl again this year. I just wish the Mariners would get going and get on a winning streak.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Hope we are good to go for the Super Bowl again this year. I just wish the Mariners would get going and get on a winning streak.


Amen to that. And Boston's just beginning to pull out of the hole they'd dug themselves. It's tough being a transplanted Mariners fan with a firm Red Sox background! :roll:


----------



## kanona (Aug 20, 2013)

I found that I got the best colors with companies who are local dyers and really KNOW the Hawk colors. I had my best purchases from Fancy Image Yarns in Shelton. She dyes her yarns and 80% of her inventory is her own hand-dyed yarns. It&#699;s a hike from Bellevue to Shelton, but worth the drive. The blue is a Seahawks blue and the green, which I had a REALLY hard time finding, is perfect.

Working on my second Seahawk sweater even as I type!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

kanona said:


> I found that I got the best colors with companies who are local dyers and really KNOW the Hawk colors. I had my best purchases from Fancy Image Yarns in Shelton. She dyes her yarns and 80% of her inventory is her own hand-dyed yarns. Itʻs a hike from Bellevue to Shelton, but worth the drive. The blue is a Seahawks blue and the green, which I had a REALLY hard time finding, is perfect.
> 
> Working on my second Seahawk sweater even as I type!


I love everyone's suggestions. This is not really a project where I would buy wonderful hand dyed yarns. It will be a baby pattern for a friend so it has to be easy care, and at a budget. I've found a green in Norville Everyday and a navy in Bernat that look close to the official colors on the web. I plan to take the skeins in to a store and compare them first hand to a Seahawks jersey-from there, either back to Joann for different colors, or maybe I'll luck out and be pretty accurate. I'll let KP know what I end up with.


----------

